
Ask HN: What are the best government (.gov) designed websites? - the0nyx
Government websites are known to look outdated, which ones caught your eye?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.uscurrency.gov
======
perl4ever
The ones I use most are:

[https://www.sec.gov/](https://www.sec.gov/)

[https://www.ssa.gov/](https://www.ssa.gov/)

[https://data.bls.gov/](https://data.bls.gov/)

[https://dmv.ny.gov/](https://dmv.ny.gov/)

[https://www.irs.gov/](https://www.irs.gov/)

All are useful and well-designed in my opinion.

I don't think they should be judged on "looking outdated" though.
Functionality and security are what's important, and if it's too visually
polished, I look at that as maybe even a negative indicator of functionality.

------
mtmail
[https://www.boston.gov/](https://www.boston.gov/) looks pretty modern.

------
jackgolding
For Australia the mobile version of
[http://m.bom.gov.au/vic/melbourne](http://m.bom.gov.au/vic/melbourne) is
great

~~~
FuckOffNeemo
Wow, the mobile site is better than the app by leaps and bounds (Android).

------
andrei_says_
[https://www.gov.uk/](https://www.gov.uk/)

I found these talkson the process of building and maintaining it very useful

[https://vimeo.com/121348831](https://vimeo.com/121348831)
[https://www.infoq.com/presentations/gov-uk-
devops](https://www.infoq.com/presentations/gov-uk-devops)

------
compscigeek
Sweden's (though it's not a .gov)

[https://sweden.se/](https://sweden.se/)

~~~
kqr
Sweden has really improved in this regard recently. I also like

\- [http://rkrattsbaser.gov.se/sfsr](http://rkrattsbaser.gov.se/sfsr)
(searchable legal database of the legislative organ of govt)

\- [http://riksdagen.se/](http://riksdagen.se/) (homepage of the legislative
organ of govt, where full transcripts of proceedings are uploaded after at
most a day)

\- [http://www.gov.se/](http://www.gov.se/) (general govt portal website)

However, a special mention is necessary for
[https://www.systembolaget.se/](https://www.systembolaget.se/). Sweden has a
government monopoly on alcohol, and the state-owned seller is Systembolaget.
They were really early with having a well designed website. Their search is
advanced and filterable in almost anything you'd want. They were really
careful not to break the web by ensuring the back button works, and more
importantly, that the current view is reflected in the address field so you
can share what you see by copying the addrews and sending it in an email, and
so on. Really important stuff that so many get wrong.

------
neximo64
The UK's (gov.uk) is pretty modern. Also companies house (the uk company
register) (beta.companieshouse.gov.uk).

------
hbcondo714
Usability.gov; I found their take & format on use cases useful:

[https://www.usability.gov/how-to-and-tools/methods/use-
cases...](https://www.usability.gov/how-to-and-tools/methods/use-cases.html)

~~~
paulryanrogers
Hard to take seriously when they have a takeover modal

~~~
hbcondo714
Hmm, I didn't get any modals / popups

------
nautical
[https://www.india.gov.in/](https://www.india.gov.in/)

[https://apps.mgov.gov.in/index.jsp](https://apps.mgov.gov.in/index.jsp)

------
realdavidops
[https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/map/](https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/map/)

Quickly displays important data.

------
DrScump
Weather.gov is much better than private-sector, privacy-sucking and adware-
laden equivalents.

~~~
tudelo
For example...
[https://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=39.09&lon=-76....](https://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=39.09&lon=-76.85&unit=0&lg=english&FcstType=graphical)

You can't get this detail with any other service I can find.

------
xstartup
Irish VAT site.

